# hogue late harvest riesling 2003



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

this is a semi sweet white with a pear taste and hint of pineapple. there is a slight tannic quality but not bad. wine spectator gives it an 88 but i think the 2002 is better myself. this is a good wine for drinking chilled on a hot summer night.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Enyafan said:


> this is a semi sweet white with a pear taste and hint of pineapple. there is a slight tannic quality but not bad. wine spectator gives it an 88 but i think the 2002 is better myself. this is a good wine for drinking chilled on a hot summer night.


I like a good riesling, do you have a good cigar recomendation to match up with it ?


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

usually only drink scotch or port with cigars but i bet an excalibur no.1 would go well. maybe another mild, smooth conn shade?


----------

